# RIP VTE



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got word that our dear friend VTEnviro has passed away. He will be missed.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showuser=24

From the eb.com Facebook page:



> Our community is saddened today to learn of the passing of one of our earliest members and Administrators. VTE passed away on February 18th of this year. Attached is his trademark lab pup he was known for.
> 
> We came to this board to pass an exam and better our careers. I don't think most of us expected to make friends but we will truly miss you. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2014)

Wha?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Such awful news. He was a good friend and an actively contributing member to this community. He will surely be missed.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you serious?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

yes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm in shock... RIP VT, you will be missed.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

yes, he had some serious health issues, probably more serious than he let on about..

hope you get some peace now Mat...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

this is sad. I know I only interacted with him a little here, but from what I did he was a good guy. Damn.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. RIP VTE! You will be missed!

Is there anything we should do as a community for the family?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2014)

This is terrible. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP, VTE. You'll be missed.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 5, 2014)

VTE's the one who taught me what "AC Slatering" is. I was giggling about that yesterday as I fixed my toilet. He was such a unique character and will be missed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

Send a PM to an admin if you would like the contact info for a condolences card to his mom.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP dude.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 5, 2014)

No way... This is so sad... I remember talking to him about being a Mets fan living in New England. RIP


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2014)

Farewell, man--gonna miss all the poop jokes and the aliases.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2014)

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP, VTE! Hard to believe.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 5, 2014)

sad news


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 5, 2014)

We will all miss him.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2014)

Rest in Peace Mat, you will be missed by many.


----------



## frazil (Mar 5, 2014)

This is so sad!! VT has been active on this site since the beginning. He participated in local and national engineering groups. He came to my house to watch the Patriots lose the superbowl in 2008, and was just an all-around decent guy. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Unbelievable news. RIP, Mat.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2014)

So sad. You will be missed Mat.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

I met him a couple of times when he was here in MA. Really good guy. He will definitely be missed. God Speed VTE.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 5, 2014)

This is very sad news. VT Enviro was the founding member of this board in terms of the environmental engineering community, and such a huge contributor to this forum. And his aliases will also be sadly missed.

Dleg


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2014)

This is such sad news. VTE was a big part of what made this online community feel like a second family.

He really cared about this board and always had an opinion. Sometimes a bit off color, nonetheless his humor would make me smile as I skimmed the latest posting on a busy day.

I know he had some health and personal issues to work through, but I had high hopes that a fresh start in ND would be just the tonic he needed.

Rest In Peace my friend. You will be missed.


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP, VTE...I'll make some inappropriate jokes in your honor.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't get a chance to ever meet him, but he was kinda like a little brother - good for a ribbing &amp; could dish it out w the best of 'em. Gonna miss you big-time VT :sniff:


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2014)

&lt;--changing avatar


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

cement said:


> &lt;--changing avatar


+1


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2014)

&lt;------- Already did


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2014)

+2

I was speechless when I saw this on Facebook, and had to do a doubletake at Dex's post. I'll miss our banter about New England vs. New York teams, the fecal humor, and all of his other contributions. He will be very sorely missed, I just wish I had the opportunity to meet him as some of the others on this board have.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 5, 2014)

We'll drink a habanero Bloody Mary in his honor at the next meet up. Wish I would've gotten the chance to meet him. His posts on the board always made me laugh and he reached out to me when I first joined and really made me feel welcome.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2014)

&lt;---- New avatar


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

This place won't be the same. I have never been so saddened from the loss of someone I never met in person before. This place never would have gotten off the ground without help from the "old guys" back then.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, I haven't been on here for a long time so some of you wont remember me. Road Guy sent me an e-mail about VTE. I'm shocked! As a founding member he help many of us pass the PE. He will be sorely missed! I will be praying for his family and friends!

RIP Matt!

Joey


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never met the man face to face but I've known him as a good friend for damn near 8 years. Such a loss. I'm floored.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2014)

The response to the sad news today reaffirms that ENGINEERBOARDS.COM is not just an internet forum. It is a community of people who have a profession in common, but we also have bonded (as well as engineers are able) and become friends. I think that we were good friends to VTE and I know that he was a good friend to many of us.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

So over the course of the night I was thinking about VTE. Like I said earlier, due to my recent arrival on EB.com, I only had a few chances to interact with him. Back in January we PM'ed for about an hour during the early hours of the night, just talking football. We were discussing how we felt about a cold weather superbowl. One of the last things he said was that he thought the game should be played in central North Dakota.

So then I went back through some of the few threads which we interacted. He never missed an opportunity to tell his joke about NJ. "Why are New Yorkers always so grumpy? The light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey."

I may not have known him any where as we as the others, but I did enjoy my little interactions. I feel like I missed out on really getting to know him because I joined so late. I wish would have gotten to know him better.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

Mike, that's the thing about VTE, he was the kind of guy that everybody got along with. He was witty and clever and snarky and engaging. He's a fixture of this board, and his death cuts us to the bone, us original founding members as well as you new guys. Everybody feels the void, that's the kind of guy he was.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone have the correct spelling for his first name? I want to make sure it's two T's, and not one, or some funky spelling.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Its just such an absolute shame. The personal issues he went through, the health issues, and then to end like this, and at such a young age. Damn, the dude was younger than I am. It's just not right.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2014)

Supe said:


> Does anyone have the correct spelling for his first name? I want to make sure it's two T's, and not one, or some funky spelling.


I always saw it as Matthew.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's Matthew when full name or Mat for short...He said the extra t in Matt was pointless so why use it.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm very saddened,

sick actually.

Can't believe it, he was a great guy.

YMZ's post actually made me smile though, as I gave VTE the A.C. Slater'ing story to use once.

He was asking for some ideas for a FUDGEY story, and I sent him that jewel. 

He was a talented writer, that's for sure.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> It's Matthew when full name or Mat for short...He said the extra t in Matt was pointless so why use it.


Pure VTE right there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

I really want to say something that would honor the memory of VTE, but I'm at just such a loss for words. I'm truly devastated. He was a great guy. Those of us who have been here for a long time have really gotten to know each other over the years. We've had meet ups, shared phone calls and texts, emailed each other, been supported during deployments and supported others through rought life circumstances. VTEnviro has been one of those constant guys on this board who was always willing to offer a remark, sometimes purely for humor, and sometimes sarcastic, but always sincere and always with respect.

He was known as the banhammer in the early days and weilded a mighty smiting finger with which he would ban spammy little f***ers (his words) before most of us even woke up in the morning. He was also epicly famous for his multiple aliases. He's created characters that have become their own members of the board in their own right, and some of them lasted for years before being discovered by other members. I'm still not sure if we're allowed to reveal his most famous one, but he's just such an ingrained part of this board, I am absolutely stunned at this news and I don't know how this board will ever be the same... it simply won't, it will never be the same. I dare say it will never be quite as good as it was, with such a force of the history of this site now forever gone.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2014)

Well said, Sap.

I just drafted my letter for the collective send-off while I had some clarity of thought. It had to be both the easiest and most difficult few sentences I've ever written.

I was sitting here laughing to myself thinking about some of his stories, and became teary-eyed at times - not just for the tragedy of losing him so soon, but at the parallels I drew between parts of our lives, and at the fact that his passing (and this thread) serves as a reminder of just how closely knit this group is. Maybe more important, it's a reminder of how much I appreciate having EB here for me during the work day to offer some precious moments of solitude and relief in a career that's trying its damndest to break me both in the work place, and at home.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, I'm a teary eyed, blubbery mess right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

I will admit that I cried at work today.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm a teary eyed, blubbery mess right now.




+1


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

I enjoyed reading all the tributary comments from everyone. Very well said on all fronts. And someone MUST be cutting onions in here.



Krakosky said:


> We'll drink a habanero Bloody Mary in his honor at the next meet up.


True that!

We had mass this evening for Ash Wednesday. We were given the opportunity to offer up our own intentions. I stood up and addressed the congregation asking for prayers for VT's mom and also prayers that he now be in peace. Dang these onions!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

God rest ye,


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a few chances to meet VT, but it just never quite worked out. The thing I'll miss most (beyond his prolific posting and wry sense of humor) is his nothing-less-than-brilliant contribution to the English language:

- AC Slatering

- Scotch Ramen

- Clown Punching Donkey Tickler

The list could go on and on. Dude had me in tears with laughter. He was his own urban dictionary.

Will miss you VT.

RIP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> I had a few chances to meet VT, but it just never quite worked out. The thing I'll miss most (beyond his prolific posting and wry sense of humor) is his nothing-less-than-brilliant contribution to the English language:
> 
> - AC Slatering
> 
> ...




Yeah, I thought I was well versed in the perverse, but thanks to VT became aware of the existence of:

Hot Karl/Cleveland Steamers

Clown punching

Dutch ovens


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 6, 2014)

Did he also come with the Cinnamon Rings thing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

^^HAHA...I can't remember who came up with that one.


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2014)

The guy brought poo humor to a new level.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 6, 2014)

This is very sad news, he was one of my first friends on here and a super guy! RIP VTE!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2014)

I think he wrote the Urban dictionary or was at least an editor. To think I'd have gone through life without knowing what a Cleveland steamer is.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 6, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> I think he wrote* was* the Urban dictionary.


FIXT!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 6, 2014)

This is just a real shame. He was one of the "constants" on this board. I guess this is an excellent example of why you should try to find happiness in whatever circumstances you find yourself - you just never know how long you'll be here........

Is there an obituary online somewhere?


----------



## ventilator (Mar 6, 2014)

I haven't been around for too long but what interactions I had with him were enjoyable. He could take a joke and give one right back as others mentioned, sad news for sure.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> This is just a real shame. He was one of the "constants" on this board. I guess this is an excellent example of why you should try to find happiness in whatever circumstances you find yourself - you just never know how long you'll be here........
> 
> *Is there an obituary online somewhere?*


we haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 6, 2014)

I just spent some time on VT's profile and let me just say: "Wow, what an awesome guy!"

I suggest that all of the "newbies" like me do the same and at least go through every "like" post to get a feel for what an interesting, funny, and astonishing human being he displayed to this board over the years.

This is truly sad news. VT, his family, and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> I just spent some time on VT's profile and let me just say: "Wow, what an awesome guy!"
> 
> I suggest that all of the "newbies" like me do the same and at least go through every "like" post to get a feel for what an interesting, funny, and astonishing human being he displayed to this board over the years.
> 
> This is truly sad news. VT, his family, and friends will be in my prayers.


I have been/am. I started with reliving my limited interactions with him but plan to now move on to his vast collection of posts. I may need until the weekend to complete.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2014)

I literally still have that "lump" since yesterday.

Proves that life is short.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 6, 2014)

Train was one of Mat's favorite bands and Calling All Angels keeps popping into my head today.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel really bad for his mom. Can't imagine what she is going thru after losing her husband and now son. This morning when I woke up it set in that he really is gone. I never got the chance to meet him and did not interact with him as much as others had but I still thought he was a cool, quirky guy. He reached out to me and made me feel a part of this board. I was looking back on a PM he had sent me regarding the EB Adventure Club we had discussed putting together. Too bad we never got to arrange one of those outings.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought 1 - I realized is that I never even got to know the guy outside of his wit, swift use of the ban hammer (receiver of said ban hammer once), and his everlasting love of his dog(s). Come to think of it, I haven't really gotten to know anyone on this board. There have been opportunities to meet with Supe, Fox, and Freon but logistically things just didn't work out. Maybe one day I can shake the hands of the screen names here.

Thought 2 - "GFY" just won't be the same anymore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Train was one of Mat's favorite bands and Calling All Angels keeps popping into my head today.


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaG9SDxwPBg


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

lady at work brought her black lab in today.. wish she could have waited a week to do that..


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 6, 2014)

Came across this old gem while reading back over his posts.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Thought 1 - I realized is that I never even got to know the guy outside of his wit, swift use of the ban hammer (receiver of said ban hammer once), and his everlasting love of his dog(s). Come to think of it, I haven't really gotten to know anyone on this board. There have been opportunities to meet with Supe, Fox, and Freon but logistically things just didn't work out. Maybe one day I can shake the hands of the screen names here.
> 
> Thought 2 - "GFY" just won't be the same anymore.




Thought 3 - neither will SCRAPBOOKING


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Thought 1 - I realized is that I never even got to know the guy outside of his wit, swift use of the ban hammer (receiver of said ban hammer once), and his everlasting love of his dog(s). Come to think of it, I haven't really gotten to know anyone on this board. There have been opportunities to meet with Supe, Fox, and Freon but logistically things just didn't work out. Maybe one day I can shake the hands of the screen names here.
> ...




Thought 4 -or shoe shopping


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 6, 2014)

I do believe I've found his very first ever banning. See screen shot.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 6, 2014)

wow, that was like 19,000+ posts ago


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> I just spent some time on VT's profile and let me just say: "Wow, what an awesome guy!"
> 
> I suggest that all of the "newbies" like me do the same and at least go through every "like" post to get a feel for what an interesting, funny, and astonishing human being he displayed to this board over the years.
> 
> This is truly sad news. VT, his family, and friends will be in my prayers.




I need to do this, I have read some of his posts... RIP VT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Came across this old gem while reading back over his posts.


LMAO!!! I remember that. Epic.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2014)

I have spent the last 2.5 hours going through posts and I'm only on page 15.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

I remember our first holiday season here and VT said he didnt celebrate Thanksgiving cause he didnt like gluttony....


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 6, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Came across this old gem while reading back over his posts.




Classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I enjoyed reading all the tributary comments from everyone. Very well said on all fronts. And someone MUST be cutting onions in here.




I swear, WI must have exported its onion cuttings to CA for disposal this morning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this old gem while reading back over his posts.
> ...




Can't see it...is it Dirty Harry with the NCEES pencils?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 6, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Sapper said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2014)

How about now?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Nope...netzis have most every image hosting site (along with lots of other categories) blocked.

I can't see some photos I posted last week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Netzis......I hate those guys"

- Indiana Jones

I know this will work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Maybe one day I can shake the hands of the screen names here.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> "Netzis......I hate those guys"
> 
> - Indiana Jones
> 
> ...




That got it! Thanks!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

It's been a while. Road Guy sent me an email to let me know that VTE had passed. What awful news and a terrible loss. While I've been scarce around here for a few years I will still miss the the opportunity to read some of his stories and witty humor. I hope everyone else is doing okay, other than this terrible news. From reading this thread I gathered that he moved to North Dakota? I assume to work in the oil/gas industry? I know he had a rough few years. I hope he now has some peace.


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 7, 2014)

reading through the HOF thread



> I ran with all my might and jumped on the sled. I'm really flying down the hil, until.....OH FUCK! I'm heading for a rock sticking out of the ground. I hit the rock, got some air, and was thrown from my snowy chariot.
> 
> I proceeded to roll the rest of the way down the hill. Unbeknownst to me, sometime during that chaos, I released a steaming batch of trouser chutney right into my snug fitting long johns.


I will be spending the rest of my afternoon looking for more VTE stories


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2014)

^Was that VTE or Fudgey?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I started reading the Fudgey Xmas story but couldn't finish it up at work. I will be reading that and more this evening


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 7, 2014)

M.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

matt267 said:


> M.


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dleg said:


> ^Was that VTE or Fudgey?




VTE


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the "In Loving Memory..." banner that just went up.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 10, 2014)

YMZ made that banner, we can't thank her enough. It is perfect.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

She did that? Wow, Great job YMZ. :thumbs:


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, Very nice YMZ


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2014)

Just saw it. Sweeeeeeet. Great job YMZ.

Thanks


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 10, 2014)

Great job on the banner!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Banner doesn't show in tapatalk, but looking at the website, its great!

Great job YMZ!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 10, 2014)

It is currently hosted on Photobucket.

When I get home, and have my FTP client, I will upload it to EB.com's web space.

it should work for all then


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 10, 2014)

EDIT:

I will post it here, and link from this post.








Let me know if it shows up for you now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Shows up now in tapatalk. Thanks. Was worth visiting the site to see it too!


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn! That's brutal news. He will be missed. RIP VT


----------



## chiko (Mar 11, 2014)

I just saw the banner. I am shocked since he was so young. Is there any donations being collected? GOD, i cant work any more for the rest of the day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2014)

chiko said:


> Is there any donations being collected?


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23048


----------



## maryannette (Mar 11, 2014)

Today is the first day that I've really been able to concentrate on work since we got the news. It is sad.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not sure that VT would find that these are the top 10 Urban Dictionary terms you need to know:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgt9kwWAXAE#t=101


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow. Logged on for the first time in a couple of years this morning, was not expecting this. So sad. He was a great guy, quick with a joke and always helpful. I remember him giving me great advice when I was planning a trip to NYC years back. I know this is late, but RIP Mat, you'll be missed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 18, 2014)

For those not on Facebook, I climbed Mt Evans yesterday. Just under 10 miles roundtrip, 3100 vertical feet. It was a tough hike, made even tougher by a possible Fudgey story (I forgot I don't do well with plums). I certainly remembered VTE and his love for the outdoors once I got to the top. Hard not to get at least a little choked up trying to get a picture to share in his memory. I will try to get pics posted later today.

Edit: Here is a link to the photobucket album where I uploaded all of the photos.

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/dexman1349/library/14ers/2014-08-17%20Evans?sort=3&amp;page=1


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

^^^^Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Those are some cool pics, Dex!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 18, 2014)

Captions added to most of the photos.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2014)

Cool! Congrats..How was it compared to Bierstadt? It looks nice and not so crowded? or was that just the pics?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.14ers.com/flash/overviewtopos/overviewmaps.php?peak=Mt.+Evans

We did route #3.

The majority of the hike was wide open. The trail starts in the same parking lot as Bierstadt and the first half mile of trail is shared. After that, we didn't see more than 2 people until we got up to the saddle between Spalding and the sawtooth. From there, we merged with the West Ridge trail which was a little busier. A few more people joined in once we merged with the North Face trails. The summit was a mad house because of all the tourists who drove to the top and can walk the last couple hundred feet. Hard to get any good pictures without anyone in it which is why all of my pics are to the north or west. The parking lot was to the south and looked like we were at the grocery store on a Sunday afternoon, and not at 14,000 feet.

We originally wanted to cut across the sawtooth (class 3 trail) over to Bierstadt so Mrs Dex and a couple others in our group (6 of us drove up together) could claim that summit as well, but the weather got bad at just the right time to push everyone off the tipping point of doing a more challenging trail. Had we gone that way, we would have done Route #4 of this map in reverse:

http://www.14ers.com/flash/overviewtopos/overviewmaps.php?peak=Mt.+Bierstadt

So we doubled back the way we came and only saw 5 people along the trail with us. It was fortunate there was a couple following us as our driver lost his keys about a mile from the car and they just happened to find them.

Probably my favorite pic of the trip:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Saw this as I was leaving work:






Not exactly VTE, but fairly close.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2014)

Saw this on a 14'er website- reminded me of our friend ....


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2014)

WHAT DOES THE GOAT SEE?

(insert inappropriate link here)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

Two more 14ers on Saturday.











Rest of the album:

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/dexman1349/library/14ers/2014-09-06%20-%20Grays%20n%20Torreys


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

That is one hell of a view.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Supe said:


> That is one hell of a view.


x2


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > That is one hell of a view.
> ...


x3


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw that! congrats!

Hey next summer I want to do Longs Peak, but I want to make a backpacking trip out of it (overnighter) I think we need to drag Cement out for that one weekend...

I've been doing some research on it and I think it will be fine as long as I didn't have to do it all in one day - 15 miles round trip with a scary ledge / drop to your death / is too much for this 40 year old to do in one day..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

Longs Peak is definitely on the to-do list. It's also the hardest one I plan on doing (Class 3 trail) in the short term. I may develop my mountaineering skills a bit more and attempt some of the really nasty ones like Capitol Peak:

(it's 1000'+ vertical drop off either side).


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Krakosky (Sep 25, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

I didn't know where else to put it and this seemed right.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 25, 2014)

Touche.... :appl: :laugh: :lmao:


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2014)

F'in Patriots.


----------



## revengineer (Nov 22, 2014)

A little late but this really jumped out at me after being gone for so long...I remember VT being a nice guy on here, joking about which was the true "Tech", Georgia Tech vs. Virginia Tech. This is a shocking and terrible loss.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2015)

I was scanning eb, and looked over at the left sidebar. Today would have been VTE's 35 birthday. :sniff:


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy birthday, buddy, we all miss you. At least you got a birthday present with the Pats waxing Indy's ass last night.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

The sign is hard to read, but it made it to the top. Diamond Head Crater, Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome tribute, EG!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful. Of course, I hate you for flaunting the weather right now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2015)

Hanging Lake.....


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 21, 2015)

Pretty.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

Still feels so weird....


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey VTE,

Gave the finger to the Tetons for you, just because it's GFY up in that part of the country.

csb


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvOgAPa_mkw


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2015)

Today being National Dog Day and given the picture, I thought it would be a nice post in honor of our friend who was such a large lover of dogs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2015)

This one's for you VTE....


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 4, 2015)

^ lol


----------



## frazil (Oct 4, 2015)

:appl:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYWhdLO43Q&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 16, 2015)

They did it VTE!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 16, 2015)

^^^^ The first thing I thought last night when the Mets won was: What are the chances that both the Patriots and Mets win it all the same year?

If you do not know VT was a huge fan of both teams.


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2015)

Odds are looking pretty good right about now, though I hope the Jets knock Brady into another universe next weekend.


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2015)

For a brief moment, when I saw the post in the Rant Room, I thought you were back.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey VTE, I hope you're watching up there. The Mets won the Pennant!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 22, 2015)

Somewhere VTE and my Dad, another rabid Mets fan, are enjoying this.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Well here we are again VT... just like in 2000, the Mets are done in 5. It was a great season though so hoping for good things next year.

You will be happy to hear the Pats are 7-0 though!


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2016)

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 19, 2016)

Missing you 'lil buddy, Happy Birthday in the great beyond.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

A buddy of mine is traveling through your hometown this week, I asked him to send me some pics, them Vermont mountains are not too shabby man!  Sorry my friend sucks at taking photos, this is kind of blury....


----------



## Sschell (Oct 19, 2016)

Shit. I've been away from this board for a long time. I did not know. I don't know what to say. So sad.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2017)

^Same here... Like what was previously said, I didn't know him outside this arena, but he always had something great to contribute. Sad to hear... here's one to yeah dude


----------



## csb (Dec 8, 2017)

Dear VTE,

This week we suckered some of the new guys into lemon party. I hope you got to see it. 

Scrapbooking and shoes forever,

csb


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2018)

Happy "would have been" 38th b-day buddy. 

RIP


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2018)

RIP VTE.

Happy 38th.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2018)

damn.... will raise a few to you tonight!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 27, 2018)

Four years since he left us. Dang...It seems like it was the other day we were talking about football. Am sure he would have had a meltdown this year during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2019)

5-year anniversary of "the call".  Hope you're rampaging through all the national parks in the heavens with your lab my friend.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Still so messed up.. miss you man- the memes here would be so legit with your input...


----------

